# Installing a foot pedal



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

In all the years i have been doing plumbing i have yet to install a foot pedal valve... so my question to you guys is what parts do i need beside the foot pedal it's self and the thermostatic mixing valves to make this work on a existing faucet???


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Stainless whatever your screwing into the floor with.Too many others rusting and staining flooring.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Let me know if you happen to find one of those assemblies new or used for under $130.00. 


I've been looking for one, I want to set up my laundry tub to be hands free for washing at the shop.


I believe that block has 3/8" or 1/2" ported threads on the opposite side.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicago Faucet under $140 http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/Chicago_Faucets_625_RCF_Rough_Chrome_Pedal_Valve_p/625-rcf.htm My plumbing supply can do a little better on this price.


CHG Component Hardware Group (yea I know its a no name) around $86 bucks. http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/CHG_Encore_K25_1000_Foot_Pedal_Valve_p/enc-k25-1000.htm


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

SS quick bolts, mixing valve if required and SS supplies. and attach to the wall with strut or standouts


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

The last couple I installed were in a cabinet toe kick. (small doctors offices) Hole saw to drill through the cabinet and SS supplies from the pedal to the mixer and up to the faucet. Pretty simple install.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I usually screw in brass nipples with brass 90, then 1/2 MIP x 3/8 compression, and just bend 3/8 tubing (whether you want chrome or not is up to you). I guy I used to work for screwed the 1/2 x 3/8 directly into the foot pedal, but kitchen staff always seemed to kick and step on the 3/8 lines causing leaks. I use tap cons to mount mine to the floor if in concrete, stainless if in wood.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I usually use 3/8 if it's a handsink, anything bigger, and I'll run 1/2 copper with MIP adapts, and hole strap to wall.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Chicago Faucet under $140 http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/Chicago_Faucets_625_RCF_Rough_Chrome_Pedal_Valve_p/625-rcf.htm My plumbing supply can do a little better on this price.
> 
> 
> CHG Component Hardware Group (yea I know its a no name) around $86 bucks. http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/CHG_Encore_K25_1000_Foot_Pedal_Valve_p/enc-k25-1000.htm


 
Thanks Ron, im alittle late. I ended up picking up the parts at the faucet shoppe in chicago, As always Adam took care of me... for what it's worth and for the piece of mind the parts i got was a chicago faucet faucet, chicago faucet foot peddle "deck mount" and a watts mixing valve. And of course im going to use chrome supply tubes to give it the WOW factor!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Where is it going, last couple I worked on were in Wal-Mart tire service dept. had to take the whole thing apart to get to pedal part. No name on it anywhere, so the little o-rings around the stems were wore out, replaced and good as new. (the o-rings were thicker than the ones that come in an assortment case) if they ain't just right they won't work. the guy I was working for ordered a zurn, looked like the one in your pic. Wanted me to put it on an existing setup, it would never work or fit. Anyway I got it fixed boss gets the money. :blink:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

It's for Mounting on Base of Cabinet


----------

